# Loading for Canfield swap, pics of bikes and junk I'm taking.



## HEMI426 (Apr 20, 2022)

Canfield, OH. Swap Meet Apr. 29th - May 1st. Here are some pic's of the bikes and junk I'm taking. I'm in spaces 764 & 765. The bikes start at $100 and up. After ML run over to Canfield.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 20, 2022)

Some more pics.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 20, 2022)

Wow! I wish I was going...you have some GREAT items, I really like your stuff! I'm sure you'll make out like a bandit come swap time... 👍


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 20, 2022)

My problem is I will buy almost as much as I sell its a great swapmeet.


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 20, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> My problem is I will buy almost as much as I sell its a great swapmeet.



I know the feeling! Good luck, Buddy


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 20, 2022)

A few more pics.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 20, 2022)

...you're killin' me...


----------



## JOEL (Apr 20, 2022)

Well I hope you stop at Memory Lane first... What's the story on that belt drive Mercury?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice loads … what state is this swap in by chance … Great pics Hemi 👍🇺🇸


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 20, 2022)

Canfield, Ohio. The belt drive is homemade I think and it's $200.


----------



## bicyclebuff (Apr 20, 2022)

I think its canfield Ohio,good swap


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 20, 2022)

2 to 3K vendor's, 40 to 50K spectators on Sat. I'm going for 5 days. Google it (Dave & Ed's auto events)


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 21, 2022)

Now the weather forecast isn't looking to warm for sleeping in the van, this weekend 80s next weekend 40s. Old thin blood dosen't like 40s, better bring a heater and more clothes.


----------



## bicyclebuff (Apr 21, 2022)

Hemi 426, Whats your vender number? thank you


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 21, 2022)

Spaces 764 & 765


----------



## bicyclebuff (Apr 21, 2022)

Cool see you there


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 23, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Nice loads … what state is this swap in by chance … Great pics Hemi 👍🇺🇸



OHIO Bob......


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 23, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Now the weather forecast isn't looking to warm for sleeping in the van, this weekend 80s next weekend 40s. Old thin blood dosen't like 40s, better bring a heater and more clothes.



Better bring your Buffalo hides....


----------



## Wheeler/Dealer (Apr 28, 2022)

PM Message sent on the '36 Chevy Grille.


----------

